# Trump ignores Gore’s advice, picks skeptic to head EPA & dismantle climate agenda



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I like this pick. Hopefully the UN climate change fraud committed on the U.S. will be neutered. Not to do so holds be consequences as time passes.



> "President-Elect Trump's appointment of Scott Pruitt is a breath of fresh air. No longer do we have to suffer under President Obama's ridiculous EPA 'climate' regulations. It is also refreshing that a Republican President is not throwing the EPA over to the green activists and the media by appointing a weak administrator. Christine Todd Whitman he is not!


Trump ignores Gore?s advice, instead picks skeptic to head EPA & dismantle climate agenda | Climate Depot


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another link.

Trump's EPA Pick Spooks Liberals and the Environmental Lobby | The Weekly Standard


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A piece from the second link above says it all. Lefties freaking big time.



> Schneiderman's claim that Pruitt is unqualified for the EPA job is wrong. And that's not the real objection of the environmental crows. Their problem with Pruitt is that he's too qualified. He knows environmental law as well or better than they, particularly its limits.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's great to know we have a man that knows what he is doing , he will " Make America Great Again " in my book .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The EPA should be all about protecting Americans and our lands. 

The crooks in place now are all about screwing Americans and getting their palms greased. No reason we cannot have a clean environment and still have jobs and sustainable clean energy. The current EPA screws over every little business/farm and lets the creeps like General Electric pollute with impunity.

If Jack Welch and Jeffy Immelt want to move their jobs overseas and leave their toxic legacy, go away but take your poisons with you and leave our tax dollars and you ill gotten fortunes. GE pays NO TAXES. Let their children eat PCBs, bring some "good things to life".


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is very good news for us all.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The tards are already having a hemorrhoid over it, they are sending out requests to call you reps to block it.

Rule of thumb, the louder they scream, the better the person is that is nominated.

EPA, is its own mafia, masters of extortion.

They all should go to the wall.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It doesn't concern you Trump takes gore, emnuel, and Bloombergs advice?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stowlin said:


> It doesn't concern you Trump takes gore, emnuel, and Bloombergs advice?


Is he taking their advice or is he appearing to take their advice?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Don't know. It's just the appearances of appeasement that annoy me. The left has earned its place at the "back of the bus" quoting the lame duck of the moment.



Robie said:


> Is he taking their advice or is he appearing to take their advice?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Don't know. It's just the appearances of appeasement that annoy me. The left has earned its place at the "back of the bus" quoting the lame duck of the moment.


Can you name any of his appointees the left is happy about?

It's called "politics" for a reason.

A definition:



> the activities associated with the governance of a country or other area, especially the debate or conflict among individuals or parties having or hoping to achieve power.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Don't know. It's just the appearances of appeasement that annoy me. The left has earned its place at the "back of the bus" quoting the lame duck of the moment.


...and, I think after he becomes President, they will get their rightful place...in the back of the bus.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

stowlin said:


> It doesn't concern you Trump takes gore, emnuel, and Bloombergs advice?


I think it is more like he is probing the enemy and looking for weakness and formulating a plan!


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

He's a businessman. Exploiting all options before moving. His trademark name is riding on this too. He has a short time to figure out who he is politically and what he sold on tv was mostly the methods used during a hostile takeover. 

He has a progressive lean though.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dubyagee said:


> He's a businessman. Exploiting all options before moving. His trademark name is riding on this too. He has a short time to figure out who he is politically and what he sold on tv was mostly the methods used during a hostile takeover.
> 
> He has a progressive lean though.


 Well put.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> It doesn't concern you Trump takes gore, emnuel, and Bloombergs advice?


You are equating meeting with them with taking their advice. Word about Trump is that he will meet with anyone, including those that he has been in conflict with. It is a brilliant idea. Know your enemy and keep them guessing.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it would be totally impossible to find a candidate that the left would endorse - and still have the Trump agenda .... the current EPA agenda is sooooo freaking obtuse to anything business oriented that's it's actually gone un-American .... the 1970s EPA mission of cleaning up the Allegheny & the Monongahela has evolved into running around pastures corking cattle methane ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> You are equating meeting with them with taking their advice. Word about Trump is that he will meet with anyone, including those that he has been in conflict with. It is a brilliant idea. Know your enemy and keep them guessing.


Obammy's little buddy's meeting was ALLLLL 100% game play for the Hispanic vote - don't look into any further that .... Rahm barely skated by the last election and the opposition was a last minute throw up that only speaks english with subtitles ....

give Trumo ALOT of credit for being a gentleman - anybody else would have twisted off Rahm's scrawny neck coming off the elevator .... while the meeting was on - Rahm had street crews taking the Trump Memorial signage down around the Trump Hotel .... next on Rahm anti-Trump agenda is blocking the TRUMP sign on the side of the hotel - one on the possibility list are giant gold colored pig shaped balloons ...

Rahm is quite the negotiator ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good to see that Trump is planning to rock the EPA.



> Trump Memo Reveals Plans For Massive Shake-Up At Energy Department


This says a lot.....



> Advisers to President-elect Donald Trump are developing plans to reshape Energy Department programs, help keep aging nuclear plants online and identify staff who played a role in promoting President Barack Obama's climate agenda.
> 
> The transition team has asked the agency to list employees and contractors who attended United Nations climate meetings, along with those who helped develop the Obama administration's social cost of carbon metrics, used to estimate and justify the climate benefits of new rules. The advisers are also seeking information on agency loan programs, research activities and the basis for its statistics, according to a five-page internal document circulated by the Energy Department on Wednesday. The document lays out 65 questions from the Trump transition team, sources within the agency said.


Trump Memo Reveals Plans For Massive Shake-Up At Energy Department | Zero Hedge


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

As a general rule, ignoring Gore's advice seems like a smart move.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Some more about Pruitt and likely plan to reform the EPA and regulations. Reads like my kind of guy.



> Pruitt's concerns of EPA overreach also includes the agency's controversial, "Waters of the U.S." rule that significantly expanded the federal government's regulatory reach to include ditches on private land. During the presidential campaign, Trump promised to address the regulation that he called one of the "most intrusive rules" and Pruitt could execute the new president's goal to neuter its impact.
> 
> Every puddle in America, every creek running through a farm or ranch would become subject to regulation by the unelected bureaucrats at the EPA. Pruitt has set dead aim on this and other EPA abuses.
> 
> In an article in National Review, coauthored with fellow attorney general of Alabama, Luther Strange, Pruitt opined that climate science isn't settled and should be subject to a vigorous debate. He argued that EPA dictates are no different than the tyranny America rebelled against in its founding, and that EPA has no justification to bypass the will of the people as expressed through its elected representatives:


Articles: Pruitt to Dismantle EPA Climate Agenda


----------

